# Video - Fragging - how to mount large frags on the peg



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

This video shows you how to take a large frag or mini colony and mount it onto an acrylic peg, with a trick to make it stay in place while the glue dries. 
You'll need the coral to be glued, a peg, a table vice, superglue, and a long bristled pipe cleaner.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

bump for the newbies


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

No offense, but that's a little complex and pretty likely that the frag will get knocked off of the peg in time. 
Another good thing for fragging large pieces is marine epoxy. It's important not to add too much water when you mix it, otherwise it will take a long time to set. 

I personally glue all of my large frags onto tiles because it is the most efficient use of space. I usually have my frags sitting in a tupperware bowl while I'm fragging, so once I have the large frag set into the glue, I just lean it up against the outside of the bowl until it is set. If you want the glue to set faster you can drip a little water onto it. Always use super glue gel, I've found Krazy glue has a good consistency and one tube goes a long way.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

No offense taken! 

I've always been told to avoid Krazy glue brand but that any other cyanoacrylate type of super glue is good. I heard Krazy brand has something in it thats not really good for the reef. 
BTW, the frag usually encrusts the plug and falling off is hardly ever a problem. 

Its great to hear some feedback on the video, thanks for posting!


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

It's cool that you do the videos. I need to post some pics on fragging leathers. I do it a different way than most people and have a good success rate with them not coming off the plugs. 

How do you put the plugs in your reef and where do you get them?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I order the plugs directly from companies that manufacture them, but you can find them on ebay, just search for "frag plugs". I typically grow the frags on the plugs till they are a bit bigger, then I use a saw and cut the pointy tip off the bottom of the plug, so its flat on the bottom. I then take acrylic rods and cut them into pegs of various lengths to be used for the next step. I pick an appropriately sized peg and glue the frag disk to it. This method is called "pegging". I get the acrylic rods for the pegging from usplastic.com. I then insert the peg with the coral into any of many hundreds of holes I drilled in my rocks. I peg just about all the corals in my display tank. I also have a video showing how to drill the live rock here: 
YouTube - Drilling live rock for pegging corals and frags 
(not the best video but you get the idea)
I basically use a 1/2" concrete bit and go around the rock placing holes wherever I can. I spray water or pour it on with a cup to allow the bit to work better.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking forward to your video of fragging leathers btw.


----------

